# Timecode Sync between Three Canon XF105



## Edrick (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm doing a live band shoot, I'm curious if anyone has worked with synced time code before for a multi-cam edit. 

I know the general process behind setting up the cameras to have the same timecode, my question however is if it's set to run-free and the camera is shut off does the timecode also stop running in that event? 

Basically, I'm curious as to if it's possible to sync time code before the shoot shut off the cameras, bring them to the venue and do the shoot (all in the same day) or if that'll mess up the timecode?


----------



## museav (Apr 5, 2013)

According to the Notes on Page 75 of http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300004500/04/xf100-xf105-im5-n-c-en.pdf, turning the camera on/off, changing the operating mode to 'media', changing the video configuration or changing frame rates will cause synchronization to be disrupted. So apparently you could not sync in advance and then turn off the cameras and maintain sync, you'd need to sync LTC once the operating modes, video settings and frame rates are final and the cameras will be left on.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 5, 2013)

See that's the thing the manual states that but others say differently. Wasn't sure if anyones personally tried. I did shutoff the cameras myself after setting it to run free and it was still in sync, although we'll see if they stay that way once I arrive. I'll probably resync them again while there. My concern is more so swapping batteries or if the person filming shuts it off for a few moments.


----------



## ccm1495 (Apr 5, 2013)

Speaking from the experience of using multiple different models of cannon pro cameras including the xf105, I can tell you that they will not hold there sync on free run after they are turned off though they will hold sync if they are put on "lock" or sleep. I do believe though that the you can use the Timcode BNC connector on the XF105 to send time code between all of you cameras. If one camera is set up as the master and the rest are linked the others can be set up to mirror the timcode of the master camera. If the you have the instruction book handy and feel so inclined take a look at pages 74-75 they explain how to set up timecode sync between cameras.

Hope I helped.


----------



## jwolfkill (Apr 8, 2013)

ccm1495 said:


> Speaking from the experience of using multiple different models of cannon pro cameras including the xf105, I can tell you that they will not hold there sync on free run after they are turned off though they will hold sync if they are put on "lock" or sleep. I do believe though that the you can use the Timcode BNC connector on the XF105 to send time code between all of you cameras. If one camera is set up as the master and the rest are linked the others can be set up to mirror the timcode of the master camera. If the you have the instruction book handy and feel so inclined take a look at pages 74-75 they explain how to set up timecode sync between cameras.
> 
> Hope I helped.



This is how you will want to do it. A multicamera shoot should have all cameras synchronized to a single genlock/TC source. How are you recording the audio for your shoot? If you'll be recording the audio on one of the cameras, use the LTC output from that one as explained in the manual as the LTC source for the other cameras - that's the only way you'll be able to guarantee that you can roll together footage from different cameras without the audio being out of sync.


----------



## hosko (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried PluralEyes? I use it when I have multiple DSLR's in a shoot where you can't match timecode, it works very well.


----------

